# agente fiscal



## Linty77

Queridos amigos, quisiera saber si en una sentencia de divorcio las palabras "agente fiscal" se corresponden con el italiano "Ufficiale Giudiziario". 
El texto dice: 
"Que a fs. 21 toma intervención el Sr. Agente fiscal".
Gracias por la información que pudieran brindarme!!!!


----------



## MOMO2

Te podría ayudar si me dijeras quién es un "agente fiscal" en España.

Y también "fs."

Si intentas traducir la frase también será de agradecer.

Hasta luego.
Momo2


----------



## Linty77

El "agente fiscal" es el funcionario que acusa en un Juicio y lo hace de oficio.

"fs." es fojas. Término estrictamente tribunalicio.

la frase traducida sería algo así:

"Que a fs. 21 toma intervención el Sr. Agente fiscal".

"Che alla pagina 21 fa intervento il Procuratore della Repubblica". 
 
Creo que Procuratore della Repubblica podría ser más cercano a Ufficiale giudiziario...

Gracias!


----------



## ElFrikiChino

El Agente Fiscal sería la Fiscalía en un juicio, ¿no?

Entonces, en italiano sería el PM (Pubblico Ministero)

Y la frase sería algo como:

A pag.21 interviene il Pubblico Ministero.

Lo que pasa es que el PM sólo está en juicios penales. Para indicar la Fiscalía de manera más general, puedes decir: l'Accusa


----------



## Linty77

Ok gracias! Pero Pubblico Ministero no es lo mismo que Procuratore della Repubblica??


----------



## 0scar

El Procurador de la República también llamado Procurador *General * es  la más alta jerarquía del Ministerio Público.
Un *Agente* Fiscal está en lo más bajo o cerca de lo más bajo, depende del país.


----------



## Linty77

Muchas gracias Oscar!!!
Igualmente me queda la siguiente duda: si en italiano se pone "Pubblico Ministero" para aludir al Fiscal, pero el Fiscal es una persona física y el Pubblico Ministero alude a una persona jurídica, a una Institución... No debiera haber una palabra para aludir a una persona de ese Ministerio.... propiamente a un 'fiscal'... como podría ser: "L'Ufficiale del Pubblico Ministero" ????
Gracias de nuevo!!!
Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Un Fiscal es un Procuratore dello Stato.


----------



## annapo

Linty77 said:


> Muchas gracias Oscar!!!
> Igualmente me queda la siguiente duda: si en italiano se pone "Pubblico Ministero" para aludir al Fiscal, pero el Fiscal es una persona física y el Pubblico Ministero alude a una persona jurídica, a una Institución... No debiera haber una palabra para aludir a una persona de ese Ministerio.... propiamente a un 'fiscal'... como podría ser: "L'Ufficiale del Pubblico Ministero" ????
> Gracias de nuevo!!!
> Saludos


 
Non farti ingannare dalla parola "ministero" Il pubblico ministero non è ufficio o una istituzione, ma è una persona fisica (senza entrare troppo nel dettaglio: è il magistrato che esercita la "pubblica accusa" nel processo penale).
Anna


----------



## Trencalòs

Linty77 said:


> Muchas gracias Oscar!!!
> Igualmente me queda la siguiente duda: si en italiano se pone "Pubblico Ministero" para aludir al Fiscal, pero el Fiscal es una persona física y el Pubblico Ministero alude a una persona jurídica, a una Institución... No *debería *haber una palabra para aludir a una persona de ese Ministerio.... propiamente a un 'fiscal'... como podría ser: "L'Ufficiale del Pubblico Ministero" ????
> Gracias de nuevo!!!
> Saludos


----------



## Linty77

Gracias por la corrección! Es un modo muy local que tenemos de hablar en Argentina. Gramaticalmente es incorrecto... pero lo usamos mucho!


----------



## 0scar

*procuratore*
1c. CO TS dir. magistrato che _esercita le_ _funzioni_ del pubblico ministero. (De Mauro)

_Il pubblico ministero (detto anche pubblica accusa) è l*'http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organo_(diritto)organo dello Stato*... A rigore il termine designa solo l'organo e non anche i funzionari che lo compongono, sicché *un'espressione come "i pubblici ministeri di Milano" è impropria*, seppur molto diffusa nel linguaggio corrente. (Wikipedia)_




*ministerio fiscal/público* .1. m. Der. *Órgano *que tiene encomendado promover ante los tribunales la acción de la justicia, especialmente mediante la acusación penal y la defensa de la legalidad y del interés público tutelado por la ley. 
(DRAE)


----------



## MOMO2

Linty77 said:


> Ok gracias! Pero Pubblico Ministero no es lo mismo que Procuratore della Repubblica??


 

No. El Pubblico Ministero es el Ministerio Fiscal.

El _agente_ (fiscal)de tu texto a lo mejor hay de entenderlo como "actuante" y no como "oficio". Es decir que si te preguntaran qué papel tiene en en tribunal aquel seño tú contestarías que es un Ministerio Fiscal.
¿Me explico?



ElFrikiChino said:


> El Agente Fiscal sería la Fiscalía en un juicio, ¿no?
> 
> Entonces, en italiano sería el PM (Pubblico Ministero)
> 
> Y la frase sería algo como:
> 
> A pag.21 interviene il Pubblico Ministero.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que el PM sólo está en juicios penales. Para indicar la Fiscalía de manera más general, puedes decir: l'Accusa


 
Scusa Frikichino, vorrei fare un piccolo appunto:
non _pag_. (pagina), ma _foglio_. Correggimi se sbaglio.



0scar said:


> Un Fiscal es un Procuratore dello Stato.


 
Hola Oscar. En unas sentencias que estudié de Argentina (de Córdoba) se nombraba al Fiscal *General*. ¿Recuerdo mal?


----------



## 0scar

MOMO2 said:


> ¿Recuerdo mal?


 
No.

http://www.espaciosjuridicos.com.ar/datos/PODER JUDICIAL/CFA-CORDOBA.htm


----------



## MOMO2

0scar said:


> No.
> 
> http://www.espaciosjuridicos.com.ar/datos/PODER JUDICIAL/CFA-CORDOBA.htm


 

Grazie mitico Oscar!


----------



## ElFrikiChino

@ MOMO2
sinceramente non so come si indichino le pagine in un documento ufficiale giuridico. Probabilmente hai ragione. Io ho scritto pag. d'istinto, senza effettivamente pensare se esistesse un altro modo


----------

